# iPod Nano indétectable



## Naceeer (17 Janvier 2014)

Bien le bonsoir à tous, technophiles avertis, j'ai récemment rencontré plusieurs fois le même problème, qui, quoique résolu, reviens de plus en plus, c'est mon iPod Nano (6e generation) qui, branché avec l'ordinateur, même avec un bon cable, le recharge mais ne le détecte pas, meme après remise de réglages d'usine, j'ai deja résolu cela en réinstallant tout l'OS depuis iTunes, puis un autre fois en réessayant plusieurs fois, puis une autre fois en utilisant mon itunes depuis Windows sur bootcamp, puis une autre fois par hasard, mais le problème se pose trop souvent et me prend généralement beaucoup de temps, et quand j'en ai besoin c'est généralement pour les minutes qui suivent, je suis sous Mac OS X 10.9 avec un Macbook pro 13" de 2010 .. que faire docteur ?


----------



## Yayann59 (21 Janvier 2014)

La seule solution que j'ai trouvé à ce problème avec mon Nano 7G c'est d'ouvrir iTunes, le brancher. Un message d'erreur s'affiche. Ensuite tu fermes iTunes, tu le ré-ouvres et normalement il devrait le détecter 
C'est pas très pratique mais le principal est là


----------



## Naceeer (22 Janvier 2014)

salut yann !
Merci de ta réponse, je n'y avais pas pensé, je tenterais ça la prochaine fois qu'il me fera le coup, merci !
Sinon, quelqu'un aurait une autre proposition ?


----------

